# "Orange is the new black" (Netflix orig)



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

New show on Netflix, produced by Jenji Kohan (of weeds fame) about a woman in prison. Sounds interesting, and we were huge Weeds fans. 

S1 in full on Netflix, just started E01. Anyone else watching?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Tonight. It's got solid reviews.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

I will stay around for a few more episodes. 

But I am a sucker for women in prison movies


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Holy hell that's Captain Janeway.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Holy hell that's Captain Janeway.


That's who that is! Wow.

I watched the first two episodes last night. I thought the first episode was a little heavy on the nudity/sex (I know not everyone here thinks that's a bad thing) - but the second episode settled down on that - and I'm really enjoying the series.

So - how do we discuss shows where the whole season is available? Can spoilers be in here? Or do we need a new thread for each episode?

I have a question about the basic plot...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm definitely going to watch. They picked it up for a second season. I LOVE this new way of doing business. I don't have to live in fear that my favorite show will be cancelled.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can we assume this as a spoiler thread. I if Scott is OK with it then he could email a mod to change the title.

I am really enjoying it also. It seems very real somehow. I'm not super happy with the timeline switches but it was much more clear in Episode 2.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't know about spoilers... What if I've only seen episode 2, and someone has seen the whole thing and posts something about the last episode... If we all stay away until we've seen the whole season, then this thread is going to get quiet fast.

How was House of Cards handled? Did everyone just wait until they finished the season to start talking about it?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Even the popular Netflix series have failed to successfully handle single episode threads. But I agree it's kind of a mess. I don't have a solution but also hate not being able to refer to specifics.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Since this is not a weekly show I would consider this thread for the whole season. I also feel it should include spoilers.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

How about using spoiler tags and say what episode it is, for example

Episode 3 spoiler


Spoiler



The girl peeing on the floor at the end was awesome!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I saw this thread yesterday and thought, "I'll take a look." 
I had to stay up for work the next day (tonight) anyway. 
Watched 3 episodes last night and 3 more this morning. Really enjoying it so far.



Spoiler



"You are a misssed opportunity for a cradle death. How did you survive infancy?"


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm up to episode 4 but I have a question about episode 2



Spoiler



why is Red in prison? I don't think we sweetheart she did like we have with the others.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm up to episode 4 but I have a question about episode 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Not sure of the exact charges, but she assaulted a wife of a Russian mobster. When her husband and she were told to make good on $60k in damages to the wife's implants, Red's husband eventually "made good" by allowing what looked like perhaps dead body parts to be stored in their walk-in freezer. I would have to assume that Red and her husband were eventually caught with the body.


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

MScottC said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the exact charges, but she assaulted a wife of a Russian mobster. When her husband and she were told to make good on $60k in damages to the wife's implants, Red's husband eventually "made good" by allowing what looked like perhaps dead body parts to be stored in their walk-in freezer. I would have to assume that Red and her husband were eventually caught with the body.


I don't think we've seen why she's in prison, or the real time line. Flashbacks can be confusing.

Jodie Foster directed ep 3.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

I have seen the first 3 episodes and have enjoyed it. Interesting that two members of the American Pie franchise made it into this. A little hooky in parts but I'm in.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's odd that they didn't show her actual crime. They did all the others.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I feel like this is the missing three years of Weeds when Nancy was in jail.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

In. 

Can someone explain how "voluntary surrender" works? Did she skip bail and turn herself in? I don't quite get how that works. It seems like they were expecting her to show up.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I think when you are convicted of a "minor" crime you have a report date to show up. Paging Regbarc


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

They were very clear that they were NOT expecting her.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

My impression was that guard on duty didn't realize they were expecting her, but eventually found the paperwork. And yes, typically someone guilty of a minor non-violent crime that is sentenced to one of the low security prisons, and is also not to be believed to be a threat to society other than their already committed crime is often given a date to surrender themselves into prison. I believe Martha Stewart is a good example of this.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Hank said:


> In.
> 
> Can someone explain how "voluntary surrender" works? Did she skip bail and turn herself in? I don't quite get how that works. It seems like they were expecting her to show up.





scottjf8 said:


> I think when you are convicted of a "minor" crime you have a report date to show up. Paging Regbarc


I unfortunately haven't seen the show, so I am not sure of the context.

But how it generally works with surrendering can fall into a couple of different categories. You can surrender to police because they have an arrest warrant out for you for a crime. You can surrender to police or sheriffs because you fail to report to Court for a hearing date (skipping bail).

In the context of the show, it sounds like the person was sentenced to a prison sentence and given a date to surrender herself to custody. This is common in, for instance, weekend DUI sentences (where someone is ordered to serve three months in prison to be served on weekends only). It's also (more rarely) associated with people who get relatively lengthy sentences and are allowed to take care of affairs at home for a couple of weeks before reporting to prison (they surrender either there, or surrender in the Courtroom). The main character in 25th Hour (a great movie) is in that situation. Generally the person has to be not an immediate threat to himself or others, so it is more common for drug cases than those cases involving victims (but that is not how it works all the time).

I've had people fail to surrender and it is nothing short of an unmitigated disaster for them. They face having the original sentence rescinded or revoked and a new, much more lengthy sentence imposed. Sometimes _in absentia_.

I'll see what I can read about this episode to get a better context.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I assume that everyone has noticed that every time Piper is on the phone the lady on the other phone is the same crying person.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I'd watch anything with Lauren Lapkus in it.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I assume that everyone has noticed that every time Piper is on the phone the lady on the other phone is the same crying person.


Yes, I have noticed that.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I just started watching this tonight. Enjoying it and very glad it's able to be watched all at once. I love binge watching.



Spoiler



Loved when Piper told boyfriend not to watch Mad Men. He started watching it, then turn the picture frame down kept on watching. Men. Geesh.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm up to episode 8 now - really liking this show.

This spoiler is show in general....



Spoiler



I can't decide if Healy is a decent person or creepy.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I just finished the series. It was pretty good. I hope they make a second season.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Yael Stone's (Morello) accent is so bizarre that it's a little off putting.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I came here to post that in episode 8 phone lady was gone and right as the thread opened she was back.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I just finished the series. It was pretty good. I hope they make a second season.


Netflix ordered a second season before the first one premiered.

http://www.deadline.com/2013/06/netfilx-renews-orange-is-the-new-black-for-second-season/


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Yael Stone's (Morello) accent is so bizarre that it's a little off putting.


?? While not common it's certainly an accent I've heard plenty of times before.

EP8 Comment


Spoiler



The Michael Jackson dancing was really funny



Piper at times looks like a typical WASP, at times like a young girl, sometimes hot, sometimes not. It's pretty well done overall.

Laura Prepon looks way older than she really is to me. Probably those harsh eyelashes.

Since Netflix has flexibility I wonder why the make 13 episodes series that are 45-60 minute each.

Oh and I really like the theme song.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> ?? While not common it's certainly an accent I've heard plenty of times before.


It is a thick New York accent. Been around for a long time. Listen to Marisa Tomei in "My Cousin Vinny", for example.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

john4200 said:


> It is a thick New York accent. Been around for a long time. Listen to Marisa Tomei in "My Cousin Vinny", for example.


I thought that's what it was but being a Brit wasn't willing to commit


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> ?? While not common it's certainly an accent I've heard plenty of times before.
> 
> EP8 Comment
> 
> ...


I like the theme song, but when watching several episodes at once, I don't like watching the opening every time.

I think I'm up to episode 10 or so??? And after episode 8, I think I figured out how I feel about Healy


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm at 9 but regarding Healy.



Spoiler



I don't think your earlier analysis was correct, I think he was a good guy but something happened regarding the Newspaper story or his wife that changed his outlook


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm at 9 but regarding Healy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I agree. There was an obvious 180 in his actions and attitude, expecially toward Piper, but I never felt like the reason was really fleshed out.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

supasta said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There was an obvious 180 in his actions and attitude, expecially toward Piper, but I never felt like the reason was really fleshed out.





Spoiler



I'm pretty sure the reason was "lesbians"


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

scottjf8 said:


> New show on Netflix, produced by Jenji Kohan (of weeds fame) about a woman in prison. Sounds interesting, and we were huge Weeds fans.
> 
> S1 in full on Netflix, just started E01. Anyone else watching?


sup scott? how u doin man?

love this show imo - definitely a fun watch


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

zordude said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the reason was "lesbians"





Spoiler



I thought it was more when she went above his head to get the track back.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

GTuck said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was more when she went above his head to get the track back.


For clarity, more Episode 9 Healy comments.



Spoiler



I always thought it was something in the Newspaper article. I suspect we will find out.


----------



## rpph (Mar 20, 2002)

They have already announced a second season.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I'm definitely going to watch. They picked it up for a second season. I LOVE this new way of doing business. I don't have to live in fear that my favorite show will be cancelled.





Zevida said:


> Netflix ordered a second season before the first one premiered.
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2013/06/netfilx-renews-orange-is-the-new-black-for-second-season/





rpph said:


> They have already announced a second season.


We know


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It was so hot here in NYC we stayed indoors and did a 2-day marathon this weekend. Looking forward to season two.



Spoiler



The ending is such a cliff hanger that Netflix had to.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can people please give some indication what their spoiler is about, which episode seems to be the most useful. I don't want to open one's for stuff I haven't seen yet.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

Finished the season, ending spoiler below:



Spoiler



I really liked this show, the characters were great. I knew Tastee would be back, and it's heartbreaking to hear her explanation on why it's basically better for her on the inside. The ending was great, Healy has gone from likable to a monster so quickly, and now so has Piper. I can't wait for the next season.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I found that there were a few story lines that were also in Oz.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

It's slightly less depressing than Oz though.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I haven't started yet, but I'm really looking forward to this one. I enjoyed reading this thread and even peeked at all the spoilers except GTuck's ending spoiler. I like reading the impressions and thought points before watching.

BTW, has anybody heard - they picked it up for a second season. j/k


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It really is a great show, I think the fact that it got less buzz and isn't trying to be bigger than it is really helps. I don't feel the need to watch 5 episodes a day but I look forward to watching one or two.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

GTuck said:


> It's slightly less depressing than Oz though.


Plus less male nudity and more female nudity.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Having never been in a men's or women's prison it seems more realistic to me.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't remember the episode, but probably mid-way through - and it's a minor spoiler



Spoiler



Did they ever say why/how Boo got the dog?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

dthmj said:


> I don't remember the episode, but probably mid-way through - and it's a minor spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No, but it's common for prisoners to train seeing eye dogs


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I sure hope its picked up for a second season.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> I sure hope its picked up for a second season.


With you as the joke writer?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow episode 11 was great.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow episode 11 was great.


ARRGGHHHH! SPOILER!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Kate Mulgrew is awesome in this. Just started episode 3


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Going home after a really really long day at work to watch the final two episodes. I think it is pizza night.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow. what a great show, great acting and can't wait for season two.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Also watching the last two this evening. I've generally found Mulgrew to be the weakest, mainly due to her fake accent I think.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I just watched the first 3 episodes Wednesday night and I am hooked! I like a few of the characters. Many of them seem to be decent people even though they are felons.

When I heard Laura Prepon was in it, I was hoping for some Hot Donna nudity, but so far no good.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

Last episode of the season spoilers below.



Spoiler



How do you guys think season 2 will play out? I was thinking about it last night, does Piper kill the meth head? Maybe, maybe not. Does Piper get sent to a different prison? Does she just get a few years added on? It may have been better if they had gotten married then this happened, then she had a few more years added on.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

GTuck said:


> Last episode of the season spoilers below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts -



Spoiler



I just watched this last episode last night. How can they play it out? She leave the meth head jesus lover there in the snow and only her and Healey will know that it was her. He would be able to hold that over her for the whole next season.

Of course there wouldn't have been so much drama, but Larry and Piper maybe should have gotten married. Even before her going in. I think he would be more understanding of her if he was able to get some conjugal visits. And she would have been happier and less needing of Alex (someone to touch her). I think Larry was a dick for revealing all those 'stories' on the radio. They should have had a rule - what happens in prison, stays in prison.

The whole thing with the prison guards (or guards) and the hispanic girl is an interesting story line. What a mess.

This has been a great season and I think they did a good job of slowly getting us to care about the various inmates and their side stories.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

My thoughts on the season overall



Spoiler



Overall I really wish I had not read the "cliffhanger" spoiler above, I spent the whole of the last episode trying to figure it out but ultimately I wouldn't even call that a cliffhanger, the show could have ended right now and been a catalog of someone's slide into despair.

What I think was best about the show was that in the first few episodes a lot of characters seemed liked cliches but almost all of them turned out to not be what you expect. Ultimately the most cliched and uninteresting character was Piper, though that's often the case in shows with a main central character and lots of peripheral one's. I'd like to have seen and learned more about characters like Crazy Eye's and various others.

The only flaws for me were (1) Why use Kate Mulgrew as a Russian character, hire a Russian maybe ? (2) I thought Healy was really weak and inconsistent (as a character), at first he seemed nice and interesting but then became one dimensional and inconsistent right down to ignoring a potential murder, all because he has a "Lesbian Agenda".

It's a remarkable show that has left me at the perfect point of satisfaction, I am not depressed it's over (like GOT), I am not desperate to see more and wishing I hadn't binged, I am just satisfied and looking forward to the next season.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

About Healy and his 'agenda'.



Spoiler



What the heck?? he doesn't seem to act like he does to Piper to all the other lesbians in the prison. I wonder if it's because he sees her as 'different'. WASP not 'hood.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

betts4 said:


> About Healy and his 'agenda'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Seems more likely to me he's a badly written character. I can accept him as his now but the change was so sudden. I suspect it's to do with the way she got one up on him so often. I think his wife is supposed to point to his motivations but it seems irrelevant.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Just started watching. Captain Janeway, Donna from That 70's Show, and Dagny Taggert. Not to mention the Pie dude. Weird.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cast spoiler for season 2



Spoiler



Taryn Manning (Christian meth head) has been bumped up to series regular.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/orange-black-major-character-promoted-series-regular-season-210006238.html


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

doom1701 said:


> Just started watching. Captain Janeway, Donna from That 70's Show, and Dagny Taggert. Not to mention the Pie dude. Weird.


No mention of Mrs Eminem ??


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Well, I finished "binge watching" the whole thing yesterday (second of a two day binge), and I thought it was very well done for the most part. I agree that Healy seems to have gone through some changes, but I think there are a bunch of factors there (his deteriorating relationship with his "wife", Chapman's whole situation etc). Also, I'm pretty sure he REALLY wants to get it on with Chapman, but knows it won't happen. 

Season 2 will definitely be interesting. 

Brad


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

betts4 said:


> My thoughts -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No conjugal visits in federal prisons - I think this was covered in episode 1.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't get a chance to binge watch shows much anymore (dang kids) let alone adult shows...but I managed to watch all 13 eps over the past two days. Woot!!

Do we know when Piper turned herself in? I was trying to gauge backwards from the holidays but was too lazy to rewatch eps once the question came to me.


Spoiler



Basically, I was trying to figure out the timeline for the pregnancy. Didn't that girl come in at the same time as Piper? (Yeah, you'd think I'd be able to remember since I just saw it yesterday...) And time seems to go so slowly in each ep---I'm thinking how it feels like it could be weeks and then Piper would say "I haven't talked to Larry in a week." ANYWAY, if it wasn't that long, I was thinking the girl could have gotten pregnant beforehand...but obviously the timing was off because that would have been too easy.



I'm kinda sad that Piper has gone down the rabbit hole so quickly...but then, you do what you gotta do.

ETA spoiler tags. Sorry it was late and I was on my phone. And I'm one of those who thinks this thread should have spoilers. It's only 13 eps. Just finish watching before you read the thread. It's not like it's a Lost thread with 500 posts per ep in the first day.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Did we give up on the spoiler tagging?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I have watched a bunch this weekend. I think I am on episode 9 or 10. I fell asleep during one last night so I need to rewatch it. I knew I should not have tried to squeeze in one more episode since I was so tired.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

This show is really good. It is hard to NOT want to watch one episode after another.

At 2 am last light, I had to make myself stop watching and go to bed.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

OK. I want season 2 now. That was incredibly good.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

FYI. here's the real Piper with the fake Piper. The Rolling Stone review kind of echoed my feelings. The supporting characters were a lot more interesting than her though that's the nature of a show like this


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I also feel that it's such a shame this is not getting that much buzz, many people will not watch it because they simply haven't heard of it or ignored it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I really liked this monologue from Piper. I'm putting it in spoiler tags to appease the spoiler nazis, but really, it's not a spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Passive aggressive much ? Of course that's a spoiler, it's a dramatic quote from the show and if you haven't seen it yet then it spoils it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

In the grand scheme of possible spoilers, it's really not a spoiler. It doesn't reveal any plot or theme or event in the show.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Hank, it's a spoiler...



Spoiler



It speaks to the motivations of the main character, and why she can't go along with one of the other character's wishes.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

But there's no indication of any plot or reveal of anyone's actions or events. And even if it were, it's an extremely minor point. Sheesh, you people must be real fun at parties.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I just found out that OitNB is based on the real life experiences of Piper Kerman

I wonder how many of the characters in the show mirror her real life prison-mates?

I guess I'd have to read her book.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

A review of the book from 2010 is in Slate. The reviewer isn't kind to the the real Piper mostly for not being regretful over what happened to her.



> Though by the tenets of the transgression memoir she must repent, in Kerman's case, the girl does not dig deep enough to come up with any genuine regret. She writes, "[T]he women I met in Danbury helped me confront the things I had done wrong, as well as the wrong things that I had done." This chest-beating rings false to the reader, because it's clear that Kerman believes drug trafficking was merely a version of youthful rebellion, and her only true crime is pushing people away-what she refers to as her "I-am-an-island-fortress method of dealing" with problems. The suspicion that she doesn't think her crime was so terrible is compounded by the cheeky "Free Piper" T-shirts sold on the Web site devoted to Kerman's plight. Instead, what Kerman seems to be after is a tidy narrative, not too messy or gritty for daytime talk shows but just difficult enough to be inspiring-prison lite?


http://www.slate.com/articles/doubl...ts_a_nice_blonde_like_me_doing_in_prison.html


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> I just found out that OitNB is based on the real life experiences of Piper Kerman
> 
> I wonder how many of the characters in the show mirror her real life prison-mates?
> 
> I guess I'd have to read her book.


You just found out ? What about the picture of the real one above 

Regarding spoilers, how come it's our fault that you don't want to put the spoilers in tags ? (even though you did so you must really understand).


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I really enjoyed this season. I consider it one of the best dramas I've seen in a while. I'm only sorry I binged watched it. It's going to be a long wait until season 2.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Following them on Twitter. You get some cute things and funny dialogue. @OITNB


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

markz said:


> When I heard Laura Prepon was in it, I was hoping for some Hot Donna nudity, but so far no good.


Isn't she topless right at the start of episode one?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> Isn't she topless right at the start of episode one?


Possibly. If so, I missed it. I don't think she has been since then.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> Isn't she topless right at the start of episode one?





markz said:


> Possibly. If so, I missed it. I don't think she has been since then.


I don't think she is even in episode 1 is she?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

danielhart said:


> sup scott? how u doin man?
> 
> love this show imo - definitely a fun watch


I'm good, dude.. how you been?

I have 4 episodes left to watch (been out of town, so i'm waiting until I'm home to watch with the wife). Love this show.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

zordude said:


> I don't think she is even in episode 1 is she?


Here is a (cropped) picture from the 16sec mark of S01E01:


Spoiler


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Here is a (cropped) picture from the 16sec mark of S01E01:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Exactly.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I also feel that it's such a shame this is not getting that much buzz, many people will not watch it because they simply haven't heard of it or ignored it.


Netflix says that Orange Is the New Black had better first-week ratings than any of their previous originals.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

betts4 said:


> My thoughts -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think they must have had some sort of implicit agreement like that, but Larry is so needy for attention and "success" (i.e. "Nachus") when he was put on the spot on the radio show, he *really* wanted to make a name for himself, so he told all these "disconnected" stories (in the sense that they were just stories to him, not real people). So yeah, he was a dick about it, but he had a lot of pressure on him to disclose at least some of them on the radio without really thinking about the consequences.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Hank said:


> I really liked this monologue from Piper. I'm putting it in spoiler tags to appease the spoiler nazis, but really, it's not a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I just got to this part. I have to admit, that is pretty much how I feel! Her monologue stated my beliefs in a nice, concise way!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Watched the first two last night and enjoyed them - ep 2 better than the first. Looking forward to binge-watching over the next few days!


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

markz said:


> I just got to this part. I have to admit, that is pretty much how I feel! Her monologue stated my beliefs in a nice, concise way!


I have to admit, I expect no less from the entertainment industry.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

scottjf8 said:


> I'm good, dude.. how you been?
> 
> I have 4 episodes left to watch (been out of town, so i'm waiting until I'm home to watch with the wife). Love this show.


i'm insane doing a major house remodel...i need to win a poker tourney to pay for it all lol....

u will love last 4 eps, especially the finale.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Wow, what an ending.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

crazywater said:


> A review of the book from 2010 is in Slate. The reviewer isn't kind to the the real Piper mostly for not being regretful over what happened to her.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/doubl...ts_a_nice_blonde_like_me_doing_in_prison.html


If I were going to look at the show as something I'd take meaning away from, I'd criticize the show for the same reason. No remorse from anyone for their crimes. So far I've only seen one character admit that what she did was wrong.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Piper's crime was like 10 years before her prison stay, wasn't it. She has probably already made peace with the fact that she was young and dumb back then. She had turned her life around by the time she went to prison. She knows it was wrong, but why rehash something she can't change. She turned herself in. She knows she did the crime and now she's doing the time.

Also, showing remorse might make them look weak to the other prisoners (or they may think it would make them look weak.) In a place where you cannot show weakness or you will be taken advantage of, maybe they hide their remorse and put on a bad-ass image.

ETA:

Some of the others don't see what they did as wrong. That is their way of life.



Spoiler



Crazy meth mouth girl knows that anytime you are disrespected, you have to end that person. She believes she is doing God's work.

Tastee did her time and left. She realized she couldn't make it on the outside, so she did something else to come back.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

She didn't turn herself in, that was one of the main points.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> She didn't turn herself in, that was one of the main points.


Not for the crime, but for the time. She surrendered herself at the prison.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It's not like she really had a choice. Wouldn't they have come after her and/or issued an arrest warrant if she didn't show up?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Hank said:


> It's not like she really had a choice. Wouldn't they have come after her and/or issued an arrest warrant if she didn't show up?


Correct. She did not have a choice. But my point is, she is 10 years removed from committing the crime, and has changed her ways. She did not continue with a life of crime or go on the run.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

As for Tastee -


Spoiler



I felt sorry for her. She got totally lost in a system that should have been watching out for her. Placed in some transitional housing and a job at a library would have been a good new start.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Only three episodes in and liking it a lot more than expected.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Rewatching the final 3. I missed some stuff first time around.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I finally started last night. I watched the first 3 eps. I have to say that, had I not heard great things, I might not have gone past ep 01. I thought the first episode was bad in the strangest way - just off kilter and luggish. But 02 was better and 03 was better than 02, so I'm sticking with it.

Technically speaking - I don't know if it was the Netflix app or just something different with my Premiere since the last update, but I went out of the room for just a few minutes after E01 ended and when I came back in to continue on I had a black screen. I couldn't do anything except turn the TV off and then back on and get back into Netflix all over again. But it didn't happen the next two times so it must just toss you out if you don't do anything for a few minutes (I was probably gone 5 minutes).


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I finished watching last night. I really enjoyed this!

Regarding Healey:



Spoiler



I don't think Healey's character changed over the course of the series; I think it was just slowly revealed. Neither do I think he had an "anti-lesbian agenda," particularly. Rather, he was a spurned unrequited-lover. He fixates on people who do not love him. We are shown this with his mail-order bride. She obviously is not with him out of love, and he knows this. When Piper enters the prison, he fixates on her, too. He puts her up on a pedestal and sees her as someone else he can save. She is smarter and gentler and more vulnerable than the other prisoners. She needs him. He'll protect her. The more she integrates into the prison, the more she finds her footing, the less she needs him, and so the more hostile he becomes toward her. The tipping point, for him, is reading Larry's article in the Times. She actually has someone waiting for her on the outside who loves her enough to feel like he is imprisoned with her; "One sentence, two prisoners." It's a blow to his heart. It marks the first time he's mean to her - he shows her the article but tosses it in the trash and spills coffee on it; he's a lover spurned. Piper's growing connection with Vauss is yet another blow to his heart. It's not the lesbian aspect of the relationship that so hurts him; it's the fact that Piper has found strength in a relationship with a lover who is not him. The fact that it's a lesbian relationship is just an excuse he uses to mask his jealousy. Piper coming to him to request his permission to marry Larry is almost more than he can take. There's pretty much nothing more hurtful she could have done to him. He bitterly tells her no, and then later when he sees the showdown with Pennsatucky he turns a blind eye because if he can't have Piper, then nobody can.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> I finished watching last night. I really enjoyed this!
> 
> Regarding Healey:
> 
> ...


Perfect analysis. I hadn't caught that as the tipping point, but now reading it, it makes sense.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I enjoyed it, but the season had a lot of ups and downs. I felt the first 4 episodes set up a promise that wasn't fully delivered. Still, certainly glad I watched it.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Finished this the other night. I really enjoyed it. When they cut at the end of the last episode I was so ready to watch another to see what happened.

And in mentioning the characters and actors I gotta say that I really like Natasha Lyonne in this.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I just ran through the episodes in the last week or so. Great show.

Checking most of the actresses IMDB info, most of them haven't been in many television productions which makes their acting even better to me :up::up::up:.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just read a short article in EW and it made me realize something that is totally obvious but I overlooked.

There are relatively few shows that star women, even fewer with predominantly female casts. But this show is almost all women and has all kinds of women, transgender, gay, straight, black, white, young, old, thin, fatter yet somehow almost none of them are cliche's and all have a depth (all except Piper I would argue )

Interestingly the actress who played Taystee went to Julliard.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

FireMen2003 said:


> Checking most of the actresses IMDB info, most of them haven't been in many television productions which makes their acting even better to me :up::up::up:.


I'm very impressed by Uzo Aduba, the actress who played "Crazy Eyes".


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just finished last night. Wow, interesting (but not that surprising really) ending.



Spoiler



Glad it was Pennsatucky who went down. Not just because I didn't want the main character getting the knife, but because I hated the Pennsatucky character so much.



I, too, wanted to see more by the time it ended. Looking forward to how that comes out!

I really like Red. Couldn't stand that creepy little Pennsatucky. yick! Loved how they did backstories, spread out over the season, of different characters.

Mendez = uber-creepy. Well played.

Looking forward to S02. Hope it's not a year wait.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Mendez = uber-creepy. Well played.


I didn't place him at all while watching this, but he's the same actor who played Nick Sobotka on The Wire:


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I was surprised at how much I enjoyed this show. The cast was great. I know a couple of good people who work in a prison, and based on what they've said about the people who generally work there, the portrayal here of the guards and administration (as bumbling ****ing idiots) was spot on. The only terrible thing about the show was the absolutely dreadful title sequence; both the images and the song-- ugh! At least it was easy to skip.

The character Healy did give me a bit of whiplash.


Spoiler



I mean the "unrequited love" angle that has been mentioned in this thread makes sense-- but to the point of letting her get murdered? That's rather insane.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I'm surprised there hasn't been more complaints about the title sequence--yeah, it sucks. I skip it every time--the images just don't work and the music is jarring.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I never grew to like the title sequence as a whole, but the title song did grow on me. I went from hating it to actually liking it.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

danterner said:


> I never grew to like the title sequence as a whole, but the title song did grow on me. I went from hating it to actually liking it.


Yeah, I like Regina Spektor.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I started the book the other day after watching season 1. I am enjoying the book, although it is different than the show. 

Without giving anything away... It is actually quite different than the show. Some of the names are different but you can still tell who some of them are. Other's the names are the same, but things from the show haven't happened, and vice versa.


----------



## MzLoretta (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll give the series a try and report back. Good review so far .... and I won't read the spoilers, or spoil my review.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I liked the opening music - but didn't really care for the scenes.

But I also love Regina Spektor.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Was Mendez thinking of Marty Feldman?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I also hate the title sequence. Watching on AppleTV, I automatically skip to 1:20 to start the program.

The closing song for one of the episodes is a harsh rap song called: "I DON'T GIVE A F**K" which my g/f is absolutely obsessed with!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I watched and listened to every opening sequence. Loved the song and couldn't tell you the first thing about the images.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> I also hate the title sequence. Watching on AppleTV, I automatically skip to 1:20 to start the program.


+1

I don't have AppleTV, but I do just hit the FF till I see the wall again.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

The first couple of episodes I didn't have any problem Fast Forwarding on my Tivo to skip the intro. After that I was unable to Fast Forward any longer. The song actually started to grow on me.

I finished up the first season last night. I really enjoyed it and I'm looking forward to season 2! Which I guess will not be available until next Summer?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Can people please give some indication what their spoiler is about, which episode seems to be the most useful. I don't want to open one's for stuff I haven't seen yet.


+1

I'll say it again: I really hate full season threads. I hate them for regular shows, but at least there you can read up to the air date. For shows like this (and house of cards) it completely ruins the discussion for me.

I waited until I finished to come into the thread (despite being told spoiler tags were in use) and I'm glad I did. It would have been impossible to follow.

But that means it's been a couple of weeks since I started (some of us have lives and families and can't just devote a weekend to it) so I've forgotten most of what I wanted to discuss and what episode it happened in.

A few notes:



Spoiler



Wow. I started out a huge fan of the guard/inmate affair. They were both so smitten and adorable together. That changed quick. He really couldn't see what she sacrificed to try to protect him? What a jackass. There is no way the baby would go to Mendez. They said it a hundred times: having sex with an inmate makes him a sex offender! The baby would go to one of her relatives. If there are any who aren't incarcerated, that is.

He pulled it together some at the end. Can't wait to see where that goes next season.

Healy confused me at first, but I agree: he saw Chapman as "better", "different", "like me" and that all shattered when he learned she was "just like the rest of them".

Crazy Eyes asking why they called her that was heartbreaking. And how about her with her parents?!

I really really hate Tiffany. So much so that I am fully in Chapman's corner. Looking at her teeth is painful. What is it they say? There's no zealot like a convert?

I can't decide how I feel about Larry. He's been incredibly selfish and naive exploiting Piper's incarceration for his professional gain. But he's also been caught completely off guard by all of this. He's trying, he just screws up a lot.

Mendez in love is a riot.

Tasty's quick turnaround is heartbreaking. So screwed up. And the speech her friend gave her? Damn.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Couldn't stand that creepy little Pennsatucky.  yick! .


I really liked that character. I really liked how bat s**t crazy she was. Of course I liked crazy eyes too until she became a sympathetic character. I guess I just like crazy.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Robin said:


> I'll say it again: I really hate full season threads. I hate them for regular shows, but at least there you can read up to the air date. For shows like this (and house of cards) it completely ruins the discussion for me.
> 
> I waited until I finished to come into the thread (despite being told spoiler tags were in use) and I'm glad I did. It would have been impossible to follow.
> 
> But that means it's been a couple of weeks since I started (some of us have lives and families and can't just devote a weekend to it) so I've forgotten most of what I wanted to discuss and what episode it happened in.


The biggest problem with the way Netflix releases their shows is that it makes it incredibly difficult to talk with someone about the show unless you are watching at the same time. Whether it is online, at the workplace or at a social gathering, everybody who is watching the show is at a different place and it limits conversation about the show. You would think that could have a limiting effect on the size of the audience but Netflix isn't releasing any viewership numbers so it's tough to truly know. I think they would do better by spacing out the release dates on the episodes a bit but they seem to think it's successful, so I doubt we'll see a change but who knows.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think the best solution for something like this is to create spoiler threads for several episodes at a time, say 4 or 5 episodes.

Single episode threads are probably not the best choice, since many people watch several episodes in a sitting and it becomes difficult to remember what happened in each episode so as to post in the right thread.

But a full season thread also has problems, as already mentioned in this thread.

For a 13-episode season like this, we could start 3 different spoiler threads, say episodes 1-5, 6-9, 10-13. Or maybe overlap them to help with not remembering exactly which episode something occurred: 1-5, 5-9, 9-13


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I enjoyed this thread. I watched over two weeks and popped in here regularly. These serial of major spoilers though. 

I like the groups idea. One person could create all the threads up front. Something like 

EP1
EP2-5
EP6-9
EP10-12
Finale and full season

The biggest problem would be keeping track of what will things actually happened in. 

Full season with strict spoilering with episode tags is good though if the rules are followed.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> I like the groups idea. One person could create all the threads up front. Something like
> 
> EP1
> EP2-5
> ...


I think that is too many threads. You will probably end up with people all posting in the last two threads so that they do not accidentally post a spoiler in an earlier one.

I still think a total of three threads per season (with one episode overlap) is probably the best compromise: 1-5, 5-9, 9-13


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I still think one thread. And with this one it worked pretty well for me at least, with the spoilers.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

To be clear I was happy with and prefer one, well managed, thread.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I doubt multiple threads will work.i have no idea what happened in what episode. We might watch four or five episodes at a time, which would most certainly overlap the threads, so it would be really hard to remember what happened in each episode to know which thread to properly post in.

Also, every time there's any kind of posting problem on TCF, the answer always seems to be "more threads!" which I think rarely actually works.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I thought the spoiler idea was a good one. I didn't mind it and didn't feel it was difficult. 

Suggestion may be that for a show like this - where all the episodes are available at once that we wait maybe 90 from when it comes out to NOT have to use the spoiler/hidden comments (we could talk about it right away, just use the spoiler thing) or put spoiler in the title.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> I doubt multiple threads will work.i have no idea what happened in what episode. We might watch four or five episodes at a time, which would most certainly overlap the threads, so it would be really hard to remember what happened in each episode to know which thread to properly post in.


Of course it would work. At least, work better than having a discussion entirely in spoiler tags, with people asking others to specify which episode each spoiler tag belongs to.

This is not rocket science. If we had three spoiler threads (beginning, middle, end) for this show, then people who wanted to discuss it but have not seen all the episodes yet and are concerned about spoilers would simply wait until they have watched the first 5 episodes before looking at the first thread. Then watch the next 4, look at the middle thread, then watch the last episodes, then look at the last thread. This solves the problem for those people who cannot watch all the episodes in a short period of time but who still want to discuss them before they are done.

For people who do watch all the episodes in a week or less, they can just go directly to the last thread (if they cannot remember which episode something happened in). Or they can look at each thread and post in the appropriate one if they can remember. Of course, if others have already posted in the earlier threads, there is less need to remember if you are just replying to something already mentioned.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

In theory sure, but in reality, it's a bad idea that will fail.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> In theory sure, but in reality, it's a bad idea that will fail.


Actually, it is a great idea that cannot fail. At worst, you end up with all the discussion in the last thread. Which is the same as what we have now with only one thread. But most likely you will have some discussion in the first two threads, which would then be an improvement for those people who cannot watch all the episodes within a week or so.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yay! MOAR THREADS!

 :down:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The show does not warrant multiple threads. It's not a deep show with lots of compelling content worthy of discussion. And people by nature will binge watch it in non-standard chunks.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I agree that one thread, per season, seems sufficient.

Granted, this is an unusual circumstance, what with a show releasing an entire season of episodes at one time. But it seems like people have been good about hiding spoilery type stuff. 

I would agree with somebody who mentioned it would be helpful to preface a spoiler with something like the episode # or 'finale', etc. I didn't do that, but IIRC I did preface my spoiler with the fact that I had just finished watching the season. I imagine that would be enough to indicate that the spoilers within were up to and including the finale.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Actually, it is a great idea that cannot fail. At worst, you end up with all the discussion in the last thread. Which is the same as what we have now with only one thread. But most likely you will have some discussion in the first two threads, which would then be an improvement for those people who cannot watch all the episodes within a week or so.


Exactly this.

It gives the non bingers some chance at participating.

I think using spoiler tags in the thread is especially bad for discussion because they're not viewable for Android forum runner users, it makes quoting more difficult, and people often don't note which episode they're talking about so you can't read them until you finish the show anyway.

Also for the "the current system works great" folks, please note that I wrote quite a bit about the show which has been summarily ignored. That's what single season threads mean for people who can't watch the whole thing immediately. It works great FOR YOU. It sucks for the rest of us.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

But if someone watches episodes 4-8 and wants to talk about it, they can only open the eps 1-5 thread in order to avoid spoilers in the 5-9 thread. By the time they may watch the rest of the eps in the 5-9 thread, all the "good" discussion has already taken place, so they're just "catching up" or responding to posts/discussions that are "old" by everyone else's relative timeline, or they are told "we've already hashed that out in the eps 10-13 thread, because of <spoiler> in ep 10. People aren't going to change their viewing habits just to conform to the TCF threads.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Robin said:


> Also for the "the current system works great" folks, please note that I wrote quite a bit about the show which has been summarily ignored. That's what single season threads mean for people who can't watch the whole thing immediately. It works great FOR YOU. It sucks for the rest of us.


I don't see how multiple threads would fix that problem. That's a timing problem not a "thread" problem. If you watch and post about an episode well after a majority of the people here who are watching it, you are not going to get the same level of conversation that you would get if everyone were watching it at about the same time. It's an issue with the way Netflix releases their shows.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think House of Cards was more popular in general yet it's attempt at show threads failed.

I don't see how you can just want it a certain way and it's going to be that way. Threads develop naturally. If people want episode threads they will post them and they will live or die. Clearly that was not the case here.

I agree with Azlen, episode threads does not help with late-watching posts getting ignored. They probably make it worse.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> If people want episode threads they will post them and they will live or die.


This is pretty much how I feel. Who cares? Don't like them? Use the forums ignore thread function.

For this circumstance, I prefer one whole season thread. 
But it *would* help if spoilers were tagged in some way so that non-bingers don't have to wait until they finish the show to read them.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Instead of all this meta-discussion, can we just create another thread and put "spoilers" in the title?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> But if someone watches episodes 4-8 and wants to talk about it, they can only open the eps 1-5 thread in order to avoid spoilers in the 5-9 thread.


That's absurd. Obviously they will just watch episode 9 and then post in the 5-9 thread.

I don't know why this simple concept is so confusing to you.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Robin said:


> Also for the "the current system works great" folks, please note that I wrote quite a bit about the show which has been summarily ignored. That's what single season threads mean for people who can't watch the whole thing immediately. It works great FOR YOU. It sucks for the rest of us.


Some people here seem to have a hard time seeing things from anyone else's point of view.

By the way, I am not advocating starting 3 threads for season 1 of this show. That train has already left the station, and there is nothing we can do now.

But for next season (or for other Netflix shows like this), I suggest that people with viewing habits like you try to create the threads for the first and middle episodes as soon as possible, and I expect things will work out okay once everyone sees how that goes. I will try to do the same, but I am less motivated since I tend to watch all the episodes in a few days.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Some people here seem to have a hard time seeing things from anyone else's point of view.


You honestly don't see the ridiculous irony in that statement


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> You honestly don't see the ridiculous irony in that statement


Actually, I see that you think there is irony in that statement, and I see why you think that, and I see why you are having trouble understanding the actual situation. Hopefully you will do better next time.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

What I don't understand is who it hurts to have multiple threads. 

If you watch 1-8 in one sitting just go post in the episode eight thread. No one's complaining about talking about earlier episodes in later threads.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Robin said:


> What I don't understand is who it hurts to have multiple threads.
> 
> If you watch 1-8 in one sitting just go post in the episode eight thread. No one's complaining about talking about earlier episodes in later threads.


I guess some people think that having multiple threads will diffuse the discussion too much and that there will consequently be less discussion.

That is why I suggest having three spoiler threads (beginning, middle, and end) for a 13 episode show like this. It is a compromise between having 13 threads and having only 1 thread.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

There's nothing preventing anyone from starting episode threads. If you want them, start them.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I fully intend to for season 2. John4200 and I will have lots of quality time. :-D


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Robin said:


> I fully intend to for season 2. John4200 and I will have lots of quality time. :-D


We tried it for House of Cards and it didn't work. I'm not opposed to trying it again. It's just that very few people watch one episode at a time. Then, when they go to discuss a specific episode after having seen subsequent ones, it's very difficult to remember what happened in what episode and they will post spoilers.

I don't think there is a good solution either way.

This thread is the worst of both worlds. It's not single episode based and, people can't discuss the whole series without spoilering their text.

We need to have one or the other. If we are going to be able to discuss the whole show, then we need to be able to do it without worrying about spoilers.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I prefer threads where we actually talk about the show rather than about how many threads to have about a show. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

midas said:


> I prefer threads where we actually talk about the show rather than about how many threads to have about a show. But hey, that's just me.


I just finished season one this morning. I avoided opening this thread till I was done. I didn't want to see spoilers. I figured with 5 pages there must be some show discussion going on.

But instead it is just discussion on how a thread or threads should be setup.

I really enjoyed the show and thought it would be interesting to discuss it and ask some questions about it.

Seems like it would just be simpler to have 1 thread with spoilers for season 1 do not open till done or risk seeing spoilers vs trying to accommodate everyone unique viewing habits.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jcondon said:


> I just finished season one this morning. I avoided opening this thread till I was done. I didn't want to see spoilers. I figured with 5 pages there must be some show discussion going on.
> 
> But instead it is just discussion on how a thread or threads should be setup.
> 
> ...


There is a lot more to these 5 pages than just a discussion about how the thread should be set up. Read the first 4 pages (and the stuff in the posts that say "spoiler" on them and you will get some great info, opinions and discussions on the show.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

What difference, at this point, does it make? You people take this stuff way too seriously. If you want a thread, create it. If you don't want to read it, don't. Pretty simple.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Can't we all just get along?





Spoiler



No


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

LMAO, Dan

Figured it was worth a try when I suddenly found myself channeling Rodney King.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm not going to use spoiler blocking anymore. 

I was quite amused by Crazy Eyes's very prim and proper white parents. Also, often when Crazy Eyes was "talking crazy" she was usually quoting Shakespeare. Funny stuff. 

As I said upthread, I did find quite a few of the subplots were the same that were on Oz, but there are only a limited amount of "prison" stories.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

betts4 said:


> There is a lot more to these 5 pages than just a discussion about how the thread should be set up. Read the first 4 pages (and the stuff in the posts that say "spoiler" on them and you will get some great info, opinions and discussions on the show.


I just finished clicking through all the spoilers here and you are right there is more.  Just very disjointed and doesn't flow well.

I might try to go back through later find what I wanted to respond to.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jcondon said:


> I just finished clicking through all the spoilers here and you are right there is more. Just very disjointed and doesn't flow well.
> 
> I might try to go back through later find what I wanted to respond to.


Yeah, I think it will go a lot better if we can cut the spoiler tags. Glad you went back and checked it out.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm not going to use spoiler blocking anymore.
> 
> I was quite amused by Crazy Eyes's very prim and proper white parents. Also, often when Crazy Eyes was "talking crazy" she was usually quoting Shakespeare. Funny stuff.
> 
> As I said upthread, I did find quite a few of the subplots were the same that were on Oz, but there are only a limited amount of "prison" stories.


I agree, trying to read with spoiler tags is awful.

I can't wait to see more background on Crazy Eyes.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

danterner said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No


Please specify the episode that your spoiler refers to.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

john4200 said:


> Please specify the episode that your spoiler refers to.





Spoiler



No


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Question: The guard is pissed at the inmate for how she handled the pregnancy cover-up. Was there a better way for her to handle it, or is he just mad that she slept with someone else?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Answer:



Spoiler



I think that being mad that she had sex with Pornstache was part of it, but I think he also was taken aback that she was acting/thinking like a criminal would, and not all lovey-dovey.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

He was also upset about the way he found out she was pregnant.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

danterner said:


> Pornstache


HA! I do want to see Pornstache go down -- permanently.

I have a problem with prison guard / inmate relationships but this one is really sweet. Not sure why it doesn't bother me since I recently voted to keep a former guard in prison (not in Community Corrections) for having sex with a couple of inmates.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Maybe he was also upset that she was setting Pornstache up to take the fall for something he didn't do (get her pregnant, I mean). (We know that he deserved it, but the other guards likely didn't know of his offenses.)


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

That's true, pornstache had been befriending him so he probably thinks of him as an idiot, but mostly harmless. He didn't know about the drug running and no one knows about Tricia's death. 

A little sunshine would be nice, y'all. Tell him about the drugs! I can't remember, does the pregnant woman know? 

Theories about Crazy Eyes' backstory?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Robin said:


> Theories about Crazy Eyes' backstory?


Driven crazy by her parents?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

They seemed normal and loving (obviously looks can be deceiving) and she said they kept getting her out of the psych ward.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm awaiting to hear Crazy Eyes and the Quiet Cook who sang at the Christmas program back stories.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

"Egg McTampon. Rare"

Got a good laugh outta that one.

Saw the thread here and checked trailer. Looked pretty good. Wife and I watched 3 eps last night. Definately enjoying it.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm having withdrawals, I want season 2 NOW!


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

MLR930 said:


> I'm having withdrawals, I want season 2 NOW!


I feel the same way. Why is this show so addicting? I feel completely obsessed with the story and characters


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I just finished the book. It's hard to believe they are the same story. The show is much different.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I just started the book. It hasn't much grabbed me so far but everyone I know who's seen/read both prefers the book.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think you always prefer what you saw/read first.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Actually everyone I know who's seen/read both saw the show first.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Teehee. Some NSFW language

http://mashable.com/2013/09/03/life-lessons-orange-is-the-new-black/


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

The GIFs are giving me a headache. I'm not sure I understand this new trend.

I just finished the book. No real spoilers, but JIC:



Spoiler



That would have made one incredibly boring TV show. I enjoyed the book, but it had none of the drama of the show. Completely different beasts.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Robin said:


> I just finished the book. No real spoilers, but JIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree.


----------

